
Ask HN: What language to learn? - ChloeBeta
Hello HN, I am 30, and lost hope to get success in life. I am trying to learn coding to execute a few Internet ideas. Is there any chance to have success at this age? If you had nothing, what would you have done?
======
ecrofztnerol
You've got a whole millennium to play around with tons of languages. I'd
recommend everyone starts off with Python so they learn basic syntax. If
you've chosen web development which is what I currently work in I would
suggest moving to PHP after you're done with the basics (very similar syntax
to JS). Everything will feel overwhelming at the beginning, you just have to
keep on learning and trying and breaking stuff until you understand your
mistakes.

People far too often mistaken boredom for difficulty.

------
appaloosa
I believe the best apps are yet to be built. Go for it with enthusiasm. Help
others and live from your core belief not just for money.

